# 458 Socom for Deer?



## mdgreco191 (Jan 28, 2015)

I was just browsing around the internet and saw an upper for 458 Socom from RRA.  I got to thinking that this would be a cool new AR build project.  Then I got to wondering if this could be a good DRT Deer gun, within 100 yards of course.  Anyone give this a try or have any thoughts on this caliber.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've never shot one myself, but from the testing and ballistics I've researched on it, I would put it up against any 4 legged critter out there without hesitation.  I would put it in the same category as a 45/70 as far as effective range.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2015)

A buddy of mine has a .50 Beowulf AR. Never tried to kill a deer with it, but it's a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 28, 2015)

Stick with a 300 grain bullet and you are right there with the 45-70. As the weight goes higher, the 45-70 starts to pull ahead. 
However, for an 'up to 150' yard deer gun, I think the SOCOM would be just fine. 
Do you reload? Last I checked, SOCOM ammo was ridiculous.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, I do reload.  I wouldn't even think about it if I didn't!  The prices on that stuff is just plain crazy!  I was also thinking of a 300 Blackout.  Either way it is just a dream at this point, but one day will be a reality.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 28, 2015)

mdgreco191 said:


> Yes, I do reload.  I wouldn't even think about it if I didn't!  The prices on that stuff is just plain crazy!  I was also thinking of a 300 Blackout.  Either way it is just a dream at this point, but one day will be a reality.



I hear ya. I am dreaming of both as well.

I used 325 gr. Hornady Leverevolutions in my 45-70 for deer. No tracking needed. I am sure the SOCOM would be comparable. That would be a great run and gun hog gun.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 28, 2015)

Within 100yds the deer would hit the dirt and never get up. Devastating round in its effective range....


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 28, 2015)

why 100 yards?
Or even 150 yards or closer?

If the .458 SOCOM throws about the same size bullet as a .45-70 government, why isn't it deadly as far as you can hit the target, accounting of course for bullet drop?

With a scoped AR platform rifle, and especially if you have a laser rangefinder with you in the field, I'd think you could have good accuracy at 300 yards with plenty of killing power even out there.

***********

EDITED TO ADD :  Maybe "plenty" of killing power at 300 is an exaggeration? It looks like those bullets would be slowed down to about 900 or 1000 f.p.s. that far out, and that means they'd have about 600 foot/lbs. energy at 300 yds.

The bullet drop is significant, and if your range estimation is off by just 30 or 40 yards, that could mean you miss.  
If you zero the weapon at 250 Yds, you'll be 16" high at 100 and a foot high at 200.  At 300, just 50 yards beyond your perfect zero, your shots will hit 20" below point of aim.

Okay, I guess it's fair to call it a 100/150 yard cartridge for most average hunters under average field conditions.


----------



## Klondike (Jan 28, 2015)

I can't imagine it wouldn't be a hammer 150 yards and in


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, 458 SOCOM is an awesome round.  If you know the drop, it will kill well past 100 yards.  But the ammo is pricey unless you reload.  If you want to have fun, let a friend shoot a milk jug filled with water at 15 yards...but you stand back about 50.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jan 28, 2015)

Traded for one a while back and got about 200 rds of ammo with it. It was a fun rifle to shoot. Ended up selling the upper and keeping the lower for another build. A 10 round 223 mag would hold 5 rounds of 458 SOCOM.


----------



## Nannyman (Jan 28, 2015)

You want a 6.8SPC 2. Been using mine for two years. Kills deer and shoots flat enough to kill a yote at 450yds.


----------

